# Your Malt's Obsession?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL a complete randome thread I thought of sharing before I leave the house tonight (just because I spent little time playing with my malts before getting ready for tonight. I went wondering about although the same breed, they are different in personality). 

If you were asked to pick one thing that your maltese is obsessed with, what would it be? 

My malts have more than one thing they are crazy about, but if I was gonna pick one thing that they can't live without it would be:

Snowy:
"My squeaky ball is my obsession <3 









Humans throw it up high in the sky. All of a sudden, i turn into an air dog, chasing it to wherever it goes! I will be speeding after it even if it meant that it was going to the end of the world. Nothing can distract me or stop me! I am determine and take whatever I want to do seriously in order to reach my goal









I catch and retrieve it; back to the human I go, wanting another chase! This game can go forever until the human gets tired! 
My world isn't complete without my squeaky ball









Whether on land









or in water









My squeaky ball is my obsession! Period".

Now with Crystal, she will still love to chase after a ball, but she has something that she loves MORE than the ball. In other words, depending on her mood, you will see her chase the ball. She prefers chasing stuffed toys more than balls. However, when there is no stuffed toy to fetch, and whatever her mood is like, there is one thing that she cannot resist... no matter what, she loves it!! What is it?

Crystal's obsession is...................SNOWY!
Snowy (left) ...Crystal (right) .. 








both malts are wet in this and few bellow pictures because they had a swim, and before being bathed and dried I snapped their pictures.

The funny part is that Snowy (left) *thinks* that Crystal (right) is after the ball that he is obsessed with ALL the time. With a ball.
Snowy (left)..Crystal (right)








But that isn't true. It depends on Crystal's mood, she will get the ball if there was no stuffed toy or softer ball or softer toys. 

No matter what mood she is in, she will always be after Snowy when she sees him after a ball. Her target is Snowy...

Here is the proof that Crystal (on top) is actually more interested in Snowy (bellow). 









He catches the ball and she catches HIM when she isn't in a mood to fetch the ball 









Fetching Snowy is something that she will do if the ball wasn't interesting for her. 









How about your malts? What are they obsessed with?

Have fun sharing if you had the time ... and have an AWESOME beginning of 2011 (4 hours is left for 2011 where I am now  off to celebrate it now..wish you a great one too)
hugs
Kat


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Great actions shots, Kat! I love the photos of Snowy in his blue polo and matching blue ball. :wub::wub::wub: Crystal is so cute chasing and playing with her brother! They are so adorable together and are 2 peas in a pod. :wub2:


Cody is simply obsessed with his daddy. Sounds odd, but, he doesn't have a favorite toy. He's daddy's shadow, and he gets a bit jealous when anyone else wants his attention or wants to be on daddy's lap. If hubby leaves town, Cody has to go with him. They are inseparable. 

Mandy's obsessed with balls, just like Snowy and Matilda. She loves to retrieve her balls. She would go crazy in those blown up houses for kids that are full of balls!!!! :w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kat, this is a GREAT picture!!! There is not one foot touching the grount!!! :aktion033:

View attachment 92940


As for my kids obsessions....I'll have to think on that a bit and get back to you.....gotta dig up some pics and I'm on my way out for the day....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Kat, I always love your Snowy and Crystal shots! They are a hoot!:HistericalSmiley: Rocky is obsessed with his stuffed toys, mostly his green one and his orangefox.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kat, that's so funny!! Love your fabulous action pics!! 

Kallie is obsessed with her small ball. She is totally nuts over it and will hide it and "bury" it (in the sofa). . 

I bet Kallie would have such fun playing with Snowy and Crystal. Claire and Catcher are so lazy ... they just sit and watch while I throw the ball to Kallie!

These are some older pics ...


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: YIPPEE !!! I got to have my SM laugh for the day... I was thinking of starting a thread soon about the "owners" obsession with their dogs... JUST LOVED all your pictures, THANKS for taking the time to start this "random" thread.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Love your photos Kat!!! All are such great shots!!

Bisou's obsession is her pink Japanese treat ball. She's insane over it and will literally play with it for hours and hours.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, Kat, you truly are an amazing photographer... you could seriously go into animal photography as an occupation - you capture the spirit and life in the little ones to a T!!!! I love each one more than the other - the colorized ones of Snowy and his ball and then the one with Crystal catching the end of Snowy's tail cracked me up...and the one where he looks wild eyed trying to keep his prize away from her LOL!!! You can see their personalities explode from these shots!!! Fabulous!!!

I will have to work on taking pictures - mine all come out fuzzy/blurry. Probably need a camera with faster shutter speed or something. But two of mine (Pip and Daisy) are obsessed with carrots and apples/eating in general but those treats are their 'catnip', Gracie is obsessed with squeaky toys and being outside. Daisy and Gracie are also obsessed with licking shower water off our legs as we get out of the shower and stealing our socks that miss the hamper in the closet (and then killing them/playing tug of war if they are working in tandem). Love these little characters so much


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow Kat! Those shot are fantastic! You really caught some great action shots. I loved all of them and I love that Crystal is obsessed with Snowy and it plainly shows in her pictures. Love it!:wub:


----------



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

Great pictures Kat. I especially love the first one with Crystal going after the yellow ball that Snowy has. Snowy has a great look on his face! I also love the one with Snowy in the pool. I read somewhere that Maltese don't like getting wet so I guess this proves that wrong. Bentleys obsession is CHEESE! I love cheese and whenever he hears me getting it out of the fridge he comes running and starts begging. He goes crazy over cheese. He jumps up and down on his back legs and will "attack" me to get some cheese. I only give him tiny pieces but he LOVES it!! He also will do just about anything for a belly rub. I walk near him sometimes and he will roll over for a belly rub. He thinks catch involves bringing the ball back for a belly rub.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I LOVE those action packed pics! So cute! My Pico loves his blue weiner dog from Petco. Maggie's obsession is me and her FOOD. Trixie's obsession is barking. She is a talker for sure and loves to tell me off. LOL


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What great action shots, Kat! :aktion033:
Coco was obssessed with her raccoon toy, until Tucker got his puppy slobber all over it! yuck! :blink:

Thank you for posting such great pics of your cuties!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh my - I think that I'm obsessed with pictures of Snowy and Crystal. Kat, those shots of them are too precious. I agree with Crystal. Who can get enough of Snowy? :wub::wub: So cute.
I guess Tyler is obsessed with three things. Number one is Kona Chicken Jerky Treats. This from a boy who wouldn't eat treats much less go crazy over them. Love 'em. Number two is licking -- me, my DH, himself. Sometimes i think he's part cat. I think it's very soothing for him. And third are his camels. He loves the one he got from you and now a new one recently from Hunter and Erin for his Secret Santa.I think he loves the long legs and cute little ears. Oh and of course being cute - that has to be one of his obsessions since he does it so well. JMHO.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL, Tyler...you are so cute.:wub: Rocky wants to know if he has to come to NY to get the jerky.:blink:



Snowbody said:


> Oh my - I think that I'm obsessed with pictures of Snowy and Crystal. Kat, those shots of them are too precious. I agree with Crystal. Who can get enough of Snowy? :wub::wub: So cute.
> I guess Tyler is obsessed with three things. Number one is Kona Chicken Jerky Treats. This from a boy who wouldn't eat treats much less go crazy over them. Love 'em. Number two is licking -- me, my DH, himself. Sometimes i think he's part cat. I think it's very soothing for him. And third are his camels. He loves the one he got from you and now a new one recently from Hunter and Erin for his Secret Santa.I think he loves the long legs and cute little ears. Oh and of course being cute - that has to be one of his obsessions since he does it so well. JMHO.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Kat, you are amazing!!!! Mia and Leo, love their toys. But only if I am busy. I really think they are obsessed with Me, and hubby is the biggest toy they own. Although, Leo does LOVE to watch TV, but that's when he's on my lap. I wouldn't say they were obssessed with me, but, um, I have NO private time to myself  LOL. Hugs to you Kat, great shots as always. Although, they do LOVE going outside.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Kat! I just love these pics, but then again I always enjoy your pics  Snowy is so full of personality and sure knows how to have a good time with just his ball. Then there is Crystal - with her spunk and clear adoration for her brother she is one fun little gem too! Love the one that Pat pointed out where not one foot is on the ground - perfect timing!

As for Aolani, he goes through several obsessions throughout the year depending on his mood. Currently he is obsessed with a ducky he got for Christmas. I will post a video in a seperate thread for your viewing  However, most of the time, if he hears something that squeeks he's on it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd say Archie's obsession is going for a walk....

View attachment 92971


View attachment 92972


He lives to go for a walk 
View attachment 92973



And Tink is completely obsessed with his toys....any toy..all the toys :blink:
View attachment 92974


View attachment 92975


View attachment 92976



Abbey is obsessed with going out for a ride with her dad - which she does a couple times a week. She's also really into getting TREATS. 

Ava.....hmmmm......can't really think of anything. She is just happy to be with me or to be outside checking out the back yard. If I had to pick something though, her favorite game is "GET ME"! She loves people to pretend they're going t get her...she'll spin around and round...and then ends up zooming through the house.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As usual you do great work!:thumbsup:

Kitzel is obsessed w/young ladies---the human kind---he thinks they are all pretty & love him! :wub::wub: He also loves children, & small dogs. He has yet to meet a stranger. But he likes them one of one---not in packs.
He also loves empty bottles---better than most toys, and his little Ikea bear. He likes stalking the cat, Ruby.:wacko1::wacko1:
His TRUE obsession is the little glow worm which we took away from him before he was neutered :innocent:---he still goes crazy when he sees it (it sometimes falls out of the closet shelf where it is presently on holiday.) I hope one day he can have it back!:hump:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh those pictures are so heart warming :wub: I can totally see Crystal's deep love for Snowy, and the pictures of her "fetching" Snowy are too funny :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> I guess Tyler is obsessed with three things. Number one is Kona Chicken Jerky Treats. This from a boy who wouldn't eat treats much less go crazy over them. Love 'em. Number two is licking -- me, my DH, himself. Sometimes i think he's part cat. I think it's very soothing for him. And third are his camels. He loves the one he got from you and now a new one recently from Hunter and Erin for his Secret Santa.I think he loves the long legs and cute little ears. Oh and of course being cute - that has to be one of his obsessions since he does it so well. JMHO.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


and Susan, I think Yeager and Tyler could be twins :HistericalSmiley: Yeager loves jerky, licks frantically, takes this one horse toy everywhere with him, and is just so darn cute all the time!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh thank you sooo much for sharing along guys because I totally LOVED reading these :wub: just wish that I can give each and everyone of these malts of yours tones of kisses for being super cute in looks AND obsessions :wub: and the pictures with the description were a super cute bonus to the thread :wub: we are just so blessed for having these little ones in our lives :wub:
Hugs
Kat


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

GREAT PICS KAT!!! I love love love Snowy and Crystal..lol!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Mia's obsession is:

Da da dummm!!!
*
STRING CHEESE!!!*



Gemma's Obsession is....

*TOILET PAPER!!*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

suzimalteselover said:


> :w00t:


And where is Josey's obsession, Suzi??? Pleaaaaaaaase share it :wub:



godiva goddess said:


> Mia's obsession is:
> 
> Da da dummm!!!
> *
> STRING CHEESE!!!*]


OMG!!!! Mia and KAT have the exact same obsession :w00t: 
Lol but I also love string cheese SO MUCH!! My fave cheese!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> And where is Josey's obsession, Suzi??? Pleaaaaaaaase share it :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sorry, I'm a ding a ling, I completely forgot. :blush:

Well, in re-thinking obsessions. I should have said that Mandy's obsession is balls and taking a walk, like Archie. (Very cute photos Pat!!! :wub The highlight of her day is our walks.

Josey...hmmm, well she really doesn't have a favorite toy or activity. Honestly, if I had to say what her favorite thing to do is....I know this sounds really strange...I would have to say riding in her fundle bag or stroller, or, sitting on my lap. She's a cuddle bug. Okay, Kat, you just gave me an idea for a new thread....something I would like to ask everyone their thoughts on. 

Add me to the string cheese obsession, too. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

suzimalteselover said:


> Josey...hmmm, well she really doesn't have a favorite toy or activity. Honestly, if I had to say what her favorite thing to do is....I know this sounds really strange...I would have to say riding in her fundle bag or stroller, or, sitting on my lap. She's a cuddle bug. Okay, Kat, you just gave me an idea for a new thread....something I would like to ask everyone their thoughts on.
> 
> Add me to the string cheese obsession, too. :HistericalSmiley:


ok, Josey!!!! having these likes/obsessions of yours is perfect because whenever I see your pictures, the first thing that I want to do is HUG you Miss Cuddle bug :wub: I really just wish that I can do it :wub: I bet that your mommy does that often :wub: I also think that you are a perfect traveller :wub: ah! I so want a Josey girl :wub:

oh Suzi, welcome to te string cheese obsession group :HistericalSmiley: 

ps. I LOVED the thread that you started  I just love to talk/listen and read personality ^_^


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those are absolutely beautiful shots.!! let me just say that yesterday i went to bed soo late looking at snowy and crystals videos and aolanis too , omg me n my daughter enjoyed them so much ...

but to get back on topic , i would have to be dolce's obsession< other than my he has an obsession to ugg boots and to his japanese treat ball.


----------

